# South Rut Hunt Club- on the Satilla River Nahunta Ga



## Missykea

Hello again we have a few spots open  & would like a chance to obtain  new members. we are 1200 acre still hunting club located in Nahunta Ga on the Satilla River. Bear, deer, turkey, and lots more!!!
This land has an awesome amount of game & great roads running thru it..
 email us at Mransome@windstream.net for rules & pics & harvest reports..

Thanks
South Rut


----------



## Sundays Money

total # of members, dues, etc


----------



## Missykea

*Info*

The max total members ever would be 12 but its usually 9. The annual family dues are 1000.00  there is fishing year round hunting camping etc. email us at mransome@windstream.net for pics & more details.

Thanks


----------



## hevishot

got dux?


----------



## Missykea

*Yes*



hevishot said:


> got dux?



Yes we do


----------



## Missykea

*PM sent*

I sent a PM


----------



## WarEagleMatty

*sent you a pm*

sent you a pm


----------



## Captfishnchip

*membership?*

Sent you a PM wondering if you still have openings?
Thanks


----------



## Missykea

*Hello*



Captfishnchip said:


> Sent you a PM wondering if you still have openings?
> Thanks




hey did you want to ride up this weekend & see the land? let us know


----------



## Captfishnchip

I sent you an email


----------



## Missykea

*Ok*

Ok!!


----------



## Missykea

*Still spots left for turkey season*

We have a few spots still left to fill before the end of March email if your still looking for a good family still hunting club located on the Satilla River


----------



## mattyb

I am interested in learning more about your club and speaking with you personally.  You did send a couple emails but they seem to have been corrupted somehow.   Please give me a call at 407-340-9575 when you can.

Matt


----------



## 270 guy

How is the deer population on the property and what are the rules on shooting bucks? How many bucks did y'all take last year?


----------



## Missykea

*Deer*



270 guy said:


> How is the deer population on the property and what are the rules on shooting bucks? How many bucks did y'all take last year?




The deer population is awesome we have probally thousands of pics from the trail cams with some nice big bucks around, last year being our first year there our members let many 8 points walk (their Choice) we had one member take an awesome 9 point but the  numerous 8,9 & 10 points on the trail cams werent harvested but the guys say this year they wont let them walk..lol


----------



## 270 guy

You have an E mail about this land. What are you considering Family as far as a membership goes?


----------



## Missykea

*Family*



270 guy said:


> You have an E mail about this land. What are you considering Family as far as a membership goes?




You, Spouse & any children under 17 I could forward you the rules if youd like to look over its a great group of people at this club! PS our email address is Mransome@windstream.net if youd like to email me your address!
Thanks
South Rut


----------



## chambers270

I think I asked before but cant remember where at on the RIver is this located? Is it more towards Hickox or Atkinson? I am pretty familar with the area.

Chris


----------



## Missykea

chambers270 said:


> I think I asked before but cant remember where at on the RIver is this located? Is it more towards Hickox or Atkinson? I am pretty familar with the area.
> 
> Chris



I would say more towards Atkinson on the Satilla


----------



## Missykea

*Immediate*



270 guy said:


> You have an E mail about this land. What are you considering Family as far as a membership goes?




it would be immediate family- spouse, children under 17..


----------



## Missykea

*Pm*

PM sent


----------



## logger

Does it have a boat ramp on the property and how many members do you have right now


----------



## Missykea

*Yes*

it has several boat ramps on the land & the max members we would have would be 12 last year we held it off at 9 so you have plenty of land to hunt all on your own!


----------



## Missykea

*We will be at the club this weekend*

We will be at the club this weekend showing it to the ones who were interested!

Mransome@windstream.net


----------



## Missykea

*Omg Baby Turkeys Everywhere*

We were at the club this weekend and no kidding must of saw over 60 baby turkeys running the roads..lol we have alot of turkeys on this lease and now plenty more...


----------



## Missykea

To the man who was inquring about our lease for fishing.. well the catfish & Brim are biting we caught an 8lb catfish out of the Satilla on Sunday....


----------



## Missykea

*Pm*

Pm sent


----------



## Missykea

*4 spots left*

we have 4 spots to fill at the club!!!


----------



## Missykea

*Pm*

PM sent


----------



## Missykea

*Family club*

this club has a great group of people and we are looking forward to a great season again this year, we need to fill these few spots left & then carry on with getting ready for the season.. email us Mransome@windstream.net ASAP and we will meet u up there to show you around the club..

Thanks
RObert


----------



## Missykea

*Showing the club*

we will be at the club tommrow if youd like to come and look at it let us know!!


----------



## Missykea

*pm*

pm sent


----------



## Missykea

sent you email with all the details..


----------



## Missykea

*This weekend*

We will be showing the club this Saturday August 9th and are meeting a few people up there!!!


----------



## Missykea

*Immediate*



270 guy said:


> You have an E mail about this land. What are you considering Family as far as a membership goes?




spouse and children under 17


----------



## Missykea

*Saturday afternoon*

We will be at the club this saturday 8/9/08 in the afternoon showing to a fe guys from here..


----------



## Missykea

*Sunday*

We plan to meet at the club this Sunday 8/17/08 and the following weekend to show to new members..


----------

